# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > سوال: نحوه فروش نرم افزار

## hosseinvb2009

*با سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس*

*من یه سوال داشتم در مورد نحوه فروش یه برنامه که به چه صورت میشه اونو معرفی کرد و وارد بازار .* 

*و اینکه از چه راهی میتونم برناممو به فروش برسونم ؟* 

*از دوستانی که در این مورد تجربه دارن وبه صورت حرفه ای کار می کنن خواهش می کنم راهنمایی بفرماین .*
*ممنون.*

----------


## sohrab o

-خوب من معمولا از طریق دوستانم فروختم
-اما از طریق سایت هم می تونی(بهتره یک سایت طراحی کنی)
-چاپ کاتالوگ راهه دیگه ای است
-می تونی با شرکت های پخش کار کنی 
- و ....

----------


## hosseinvb2009

ممنون از راهنمایی تون.

----------


## aliramazani

شرکتهای پخش مثل کدوم شرکتها؟ چطوری باهاشون قرارداد ببندم؟ درصدی؟ یا امتیاز فروش؟

----------

